# My new account!



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Just wanted to share that my soap is now being sold at one of the pharmacies inside Kingwood Hospital! dance:

Initial purchase was 35 bars and said they would need about 25 bars per month...not a huge monthly order, but it is a start! 

Several of the ladies from my Chiropractor office referred me to them, gave them one of my bars and they love it...so now the doctor is going to tell all her patients with eczema and psoriasis to use my soap. :biggrin

Pretty soon the Chiropractor's office will be selling my soap as well, they just have a few things to iron out first...

Anyway, I am excited about this, so wanted to share. Thank you all for posting your successes and failures and scent reviews, etc...it has really helped me when making soap and perfecting my recipes.

Michelle


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new account.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

That's awesome. Don't worry about it not being a huge order. Every bar you get out there is fueling your growth. 

PJ


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS... Good work..
Barb


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats Michelle! :biggrin


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats.
Big or small an order is an order.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's great! Good for you!


----------

